# Care for a Red Trapdoor Spider?



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

Bought one at BTS. Put it in a glass jar with plenty of substrate depth, just a soil/eco earth vermiculite mix. Got it temperarily in my beardy viv, the cool end so its somewhere between 70 - 80 F.

Started to dig it a hole and its sort of half in half out. Not doing its whole trapdoor thing mind

Cant find any care info on these! So any advice at all welcome.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Fella , It should just dig , 

Here's a link to a trapdoor care sheet , 

Not a red trap door thou , 

But here's a care sheet .

http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/Liphistius-sp.html


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Fella , *It should just dig* ,
> 
> Here's a link to a trapdoor care sheet ,
> 
> ...


lol well no body told mine that. The dead cricket i put in has gone though. Much happier now its eaten. 

Cheers for the care sheet too! Not sure how im going to get that slope it suggests mind. Going to need a bigger tank for that i think.


----------



## natethegreat141990 (Jun 13, 2011)

From what I seen they do not need a lot of space more of a depth of the cage and dirt. Many people say that you may need to help it by sticking your finger in the dirt.


----------

